# Inconsiderate horse riders



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

First thing seems to be to familiarize yourself with whatever local laws apply to bridleway use. Are there any regulations about permitted speeds in relation to habitation? Is it possible to post signs requesting users go by at a walk or trot only?

Since this woman has already made such a scene, I think I would also be calling the local sheriff to discuss the situation. Maybe the lady was just full of hot air.. but seems smart to have an official record of the incident, just in case. 

People like that make me crazy, as they ruin things for all the decent riders out there.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

She came into your house? Why didn't you call the police then?

Put up signs or have 'someone' could dump large stones in cross traffic areas.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Before you mentioned the crazy woman, I was thinking, just put up signs.......like "caution, trail merges with traffic, bridle path, or whatever." But now that she made an issue of it, I don't know. 

I like the stones idea, except if she's really as crazy as you say, you could end up with them in your yard or window or something. :sad:

But you can really only gallop on good footing. Or at least you_ should_ only gallop on good footing. But I don't know......she sounds vindictive.

Maybe if the township (or whomever is responsible for the bridle path) could provide some official-looking signs saying that there is no galloping within a certain number of feet of the problem area. Due do the low visibility and intersecting trails.


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2015)

If you put up signs now chances are you might find them damaged/removed or dumped in your garden. Someone as you describe is volatile but has also tested the law further than most and thus has a greater range of boundaries because they've a slightly more experienced understanding of what can and won't get them in trouble - they know better how far they can push things and likely don't care about minor punishments.

I would say the best thing is to firstly let her get it out of her system and charge past in protest a few times (if she ever actually does). At this stage the most you might consider is some CCTV or a trail camera just to record who does and doesn't go past (check legalities of this though as its not your property). 

After that consider some signs as a simple means to inform normal riders about the potential dangers. If the bridle way has cars moving out onto it a simple set of mirrors pointing either way to aid a reversing/exiting vehicle not only helps you but sends a message to those coming down about a potential blind exit. 

If you work with a local riding centre or several to help promote safer riding and have them chip in a bit with the costs or just help out then you also help smooth things over - ergo you're not the bully trying to be a pain. 



Even better if you can consider identifying some areas of this bridleway or others which could be used for galloping down in a safer environment - that way you give something back (even if you've not actually given anything more than information)


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

let the trees and brush and take over. Tell the riding center near you, that you will no longer be taking care of this trail , due to the disrespectful riders from their center. I would use the hay nets and tie them up someplace,
drop some of the branches onto the trail since there are trees around the trail. 
warn your neighbor with poor eyesight about this issue. 
put a sign, this trial is used by a blind person , please proceed with caution.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

If this trail way is also used by walker etc I would talk to the local authorities about the danger to walkers and also about your visually impaired, deaf neighbour and maybe they could put up some official signs.
This may carry more weight with the offending riders.
I would also talk to someone in charge at the riding center and let them know that if enough complaints are filed against riders and their unsafe riding practices it's possible the trail could be closed to horses. This is not what you want to see, you want riders to be polite and considerate of others who use the trail.
This has happened in our area for some nice trails and it would be a shame for all the riders to suffer because of a few inconsiderate ones.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I hate reading threads like these. It's always one moron who ruins things for everyone else. This is the reason we are losing so many places to ride. That this idiot woman would put her own daughter at risk to spite you speaks volumes about her character.

I would definitely check talk to the authorities about that lovely woman. She sounds all brag no brains, but best to be safe. Find out what the regulations are for speed on the bridle trail and maybe put up some signs indicating "caution driveway" or something that may make people think twice about safety.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I agree with Woodhaven on addressing the speed on the trail. Speaking to whatever authority manages the trail is the best course. It is incumbent on all user of a multi-use trail to do so in a manner that ensures the safety of all users. It may be worth your while to ask your veterinarian neighbor how she feels on the topic, since she seems to be personally at risk. 

More concerning to me is that a stranger feels confident enough to barge into your home and threaten your life. I don't know how laws are applied where you are. Where I'm from, those actions constitute illegal entry, communicating a threat, and assault. The threat and the assault may even be felonies. Worth looking into at the very least.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I still can't get over the "barged into the house" bit. my God, in the US that is an absolute no-no. I'd have called the police.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

I agree with the others who have said to the appropriate department in your town and file a complaint. A video or even photos of the offenders would be helpful. Get some backup from other concerned residents. An official looking sign at both ends of the problem area would be the most logical solution. The riding stable manager needs to take some responsibility with this also. As for the nut-job woman, forcing one's way into another person's home is a crime.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

If there is room I would park a vehicle on the track so riders can get past but only at a slower pace. 

It isn't easy with a right of way. You can place signs up - doubt the council will do it as they have no money for 'petty' things like footpaths and bridleways. 

I would also call the police to report the woman.


----------



## dizzee (Oct 1, 2013)

Can I play devils advocate for a second? In my opinion following a 14 year old rider back to her barn and confronting her about her riding would also set me off as a mom too. Certainly not ok for her to barge into your home and place her hands on you however but as far as I can read the girl was within her rights to double back and gallop.. if there were other riders ahead of her that she only galloped up to that seems to be a bit safer than just charging blindly along. 

Great ideas about signs and stones and all but if this is public property I believe you would have to go through a council to have that approved. 

So there lies my advice. Bring this up at a council meeting that there are some potential dangers to users of this path and perhaps come up with a plan. That would leave you seeming less of a bad guy also. And until then beware when entering the path..

I don't think what that women did was right but I also would not at all be comfortable with a stranger following my young daughter back to a barn and speaking to her about how she rode her horse that technically wasn't even wrong.. unsafe in your opinion maybe, but that seems out of line to me too..

Just my two cents!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

If this is a public trail, I don't think you have any legal right to interfere with how people ride there. I believe the right-of-way would go to the riders and it is the responsibility of anyone entering the path from private property to be sure the path is clear before entry. 

I agree with the suggestion to address it through local council meetings if it truly is a hazardous situation with blind spots that put riders at risk. That's your best chance at solving it. 

If it's on your own land, put signs up.


----------



## Persephone2015 (Jun 5, 2015)

elle1959 said:


> If this is a public trail, I don't think you have any legal right to interfere with how people ride there. I believe the right-of-way would go to the riders and it is the responsibility of anyone entering the path from private property to be sure the path is clear before entry.
> 
> I agree with the suggestion to address it through local council meetings if it truly is a hazardous situation with blind spots that put riders at risk. That's your best chance at solving it.
> 
> If it's on your own land, put signs up.


Completely agree. 

And placing items on the trail, or hindering it's use may make the OP liable for any damages or injuries that it might cause. It's not a liability I'd want to take on.


----------



## klstarrs (Dec 8, 2015)

I'd put polite notices up warning that cars may emerge from a hidden drive, definately contact the local yard/barn owners to make them aware of your concerns then your local council.

Speaking to the girl was probably a mistake (and mum was out of order in how she dealt with it) although I get that it's safety you're worried about.. It might be worth sending an apology to the girl and her mum for how you explained your concerns just to ease the situation.

There's less and less bridleways so horse people do get a bit protective, so need to be very gentle in your discussions.. concern not trying to be nasty etc. I'd also maybe think about putting mirror up and definately caution hidden driveway sign.

Good luck with it, not an easy situation.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

If you have been in your home for 20 years why are you now having problems? Why now are you wanting to slow horses down?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm also getting the feeling this is a public path and as such it is frankly none of your business (though I understand the concern!!). Speaking to whoever is responsible for it is your best bet.

Things such as your neighbor crossing.. surely being an equine vet she is capable of realizing people run through there and looking both ways?

Like I said, I understand the worry but don't understand why this needs to be your problem, comes across as a bit of a busybody honestly, especially as none of this seems to be directly effecting you.

Now if you OWN this land...you have every right to demand they do what you want. I would start with signs and a polite visit to the local stable.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Yogi - this attitude is what I call a NIMBY response, not in my back yard, all to common today I am afraid.

Councils do not have the money to care for bridleway a and footpaths like this. They might go to the stables and ask for people not to gallop down there but even that is doubtful.

UK riders rely on being able to ride these trails and in my never humble opinion should take some responsibility for caring for them. 

I spent several hours over the course of this spring/summer clearing back a footpath I occasionally use. It was very overgrown with blackthorn, brambles, nettles and other plants that try to eat you when you attack them. I didn't just cut a track you could walk through but opened it right back from one hedge to the other about 12 feet in all. People had been asking the council to clear this for several years. 

In one area near me a Bridlepath had become overgrown. A bridge was also in disrepair and unsafe. The area had few tracks to ride on. The council needed £4,000 to clear it and rebuild the bridge.
Usually it is up to the land owners to keep these paths clear but if they fall between two landowners then it is no mans land and down to the council.

The Riding Club set about raising the money to pay for it and then it was decided to have a couple of weekend work parties. Word went out and fifty plus people turned up, some just had secateurs, others chain saws. One man, a council workman arrived with a digger he drove for the council as long as the fuel was paid for he had permission to use it.

The only thing that was paid for was the railway sleepers to go over the bridge. The gate needed new posts so we used a tree that had been felled. 

Majority of the land we rode across belongs to a farmer. That farmer relies on the land to make a living and although it is a right of way, the land should be respected. If it is very wet then the ground should not be galloped over cutting up, not just because of the farmer but also because when the ground dries out it is pitted with deep ruts.

I call it respect no common sense, something lacking in many folk.

So, people want to care for the land they ride across and not just think it their right to charge around on them.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes I see both sides.

Maybe the OP could try to approach it in a more helpful light then so accusing and demanding of something that doesn't concern her/her family.

It is a lack of respect, I agree. But were I to be riding down a path, realize the ground is perfect, no one is around, etc, I would want to be able to gallop without worrying about so and so watching from the house to tattle on me.

It's hard to say exactly what's going on with only one side given but the OPs tone is very angry and accusing not because SHE is being disturbed but because someone else might be, and while kind, that is not her worry. That just may not be the right approach to this situation. If someone came up to me scolding me for running my horse in a situation I felt was appropriate I would definitely be unhappy, and I know as a child I would have gone home and told my parents. Would turn me off to the people and riding there at all.

Something like your community party you described might be a great idea... if the OP is responsible for maintaining the path (owning it or not) and feels it is disruptive to her personal life then some community involvement to show other people how disruptive it is, as well as showing she is open minded and well intentioned might go a lot further than her husband chasing and scolding a teenager.


----------



## dizziedoo2 (Dec 29, 2015)

dizzee said:


> Can I play devils advocate for a second? In my opinion following a 14 year old rider back to her barn and confronting her about her riding would also set me off as a mom too. Certainly not ok for her to barge into your home and place her hands on you however but as far as I can read the girl was within her rights to double back and gallop.. if there were other riders ahead of her that she only galloped up to that seems to be a bit safer than just charging blindly along.
> 
> Great ideas about signs and stones and all but if this is public property I believe you would have to go through a council to have that approved.
> 
> ...


Hi Dizee, the girl was in a group of people out in the open when my husband spoke to her and asked her why she had doubled back to gallop when there are clearly hazards that make it unsafe for her as well as other users of the bridleway. Personally (also as a mum), I wouldn't have had objections to anyone (stranger or not) speaking to my kids about behaviour that could have risked their own safety as well as that of other people.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

You can look at it in another way.

Supposing this girl did the same thing and caused an accident whether to herself, her horse or another person amd the OPs husband had not pointed out the risks wouldn't they be feeling bad about it? 

I don't think the husband attacked the girl, just pointed out the risks.

Unfortunately long gone are the days when, if a child was told off by an adult not a family member the parents backed the adult when there was just cause.


----------



## dizziedoo2 (Dec 29, 2015)

Taffy Clayton said:


> If you have been in your home for 20 years why are you now having problems? Why now are you wanting to slow horses down?


Hi Taffy, we have been in our home for 20 years. Actually when we moved in, the bridleway had been reduced to a very poor footpath for about 200 metres beyond our home and it was severely overgrown. Any riders using it could only walk down for fear of being poked in the head by a lot of overhanging branches or spraining their horses legs in all the potholes. There are two cottages which front directly onto the bridleway and there is an intersecting public footpath, high dry stone walls, turning vehicles and also bends in this section. About 5 years ago, we actually paid £4,500 to have the whole 200m overgrown section of bridleway cleared and the surface repaired for the amenity of everyone (this was a voluntary thing - we didn't have to do it, but the council weren't interested in doing anything and we thought it would make it better for everyone). This means that horses and cars now have the ability to go at increased speed - although I'd be equally annoyed about anyone who decided to race past my front door in a car!

Common sense should tell people that it isn't safe to ride at speed in this small section and indeed 99% of riders that use it DO have common sense and are responsible. They slow their horse down when passing the cottages on the bridleway. It is a very small minority that do not, but it would only take one person to cause a nasty accident. There are a lot of walkers in the area that come out with dogs and/or small children, so I definitely think that respect should always be mutual. I always slow my car right down to pass a horse on a road, so I think that horses should slow down and not gallop on a multi-user bridleway where there are such hazards and particularly when the bridleway is only 2 metres wide with twists and turns and is bounded by dry stone walls and trees! I can't imagine that being catapulted into a dry stone wall due to a startled horse can be fun for any rider!

We could stop voluntarily maintaining it, but other posters are right in that this would spoil it for everyone. Why should 99% of decent people suffer just because of a few idiots? That is why we have chosen just to speak to people who fly past without a care for their own safety or that of others. When my husband has spoken to people about their speed, he is never nasty with them, and he never raises his voice. He just asks why they went so fast and asks them to consider what could happen if a person suddenly came out of their front door or a walker emerged onto the bridleway. Yes, the people he has spoken to have probably been quite embarrassed about being spoken to, but should we really say nothing when people are posing a danger to us and to others as well as themselves?

We live in a small rural hamlet and over the years, my husband (a doctor) has received calls from friends and neighbours requiring emergency medical help (even though he is not a GP or an A&E doctor). It's just what people do when they know that someone is a doctor and they are in an emergency situation. Some of these situations have involved horse injuries (e.g. one guy came to the house when his horse had kicked him in the face. He had broken his jaw!) He's also worked in spinal injuries, so has first hand experience of how awful horse injuries can be. These animals aren't toys. They are very powerful creatures and they need to be handled responsibly and with respect. 

As for for those who say that horses should have the right of way to do as they please - this is also quite a famous walk in the area. And by saying that other people should have to have their wits about them and look and listen before entering this small section of bridleway, can anyone tell me what disabled people like my neighbour should do? Should she be put at risk because she only has tunnel vision and cannot hear (due to a benign brain tumour)? Should walkers be forced to put young children and their dogs on a lead when walking this route? What about horse riders coming the other way? The bridleway is too narrow on this section for them to be able to safely and quickly tuck into the side of the wall if speedy Joe comes flying round the corner! Isn't it selfish to want the thrill of going fast whilst not giving two hoots about other users? 

Well today, we have had more galloping horses past (presumably this woman is now trying to stir trouble or assert her rights since I think that this is too much of a coincidence). Does anyone know whether there are any horse organisations that may be able to advise on how we might resolve this?


----------



## dizziedoo2 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> Yes I see both sides.
> 
> It is a lack of respect, I agree. But were I to be riding down a path, realize the ground is perfect, no one is around, etc, I would want to be able to gallop without worrying about so and so watching from the house to tattle on me.


Yogiwick, if you are an experienced rider (as our neighbour is) then believe me, you would not consider this short stretch suitable to gallop on. Even my horse keeping neighbour has been alarmed by the attitude of some riders, so I can assure you that this is not a case of a "non-horse owner not understanding". Of the minority of people who do it, most seem to be young people (maybe inexperienced). When I exit my front door, I exit straight onto the bridleway. Should I be listening at the door before opening it in case I startle a horse by exiting my property? Yes, I can see and can hear well, but should I have the "I'm okay Jack" attitude? And if someone does have a nasty accident, do you think my husband should just have the "I'm okay Jack" attitude and not go out to offer help in his medical capacity? Just this year alone, we have helped a lad who had badly sprained his ankle and another elderly walker who became ill whilst out walking, and my husband took both of these people to their homes in his car. Is this the kind of "busybody" attitude you are referring to?

Without a picture, it is hard to demonstrate what this section is like so you can form a view yourself. But even from an antisocial viewpoint, if you are unable to see my safety concerns, isn't it rather selfish to churn up the ground right in front of someone's front door and splatter their windows with mud by galloping past? Seriously, is it really too much to ask that people just slow down for maybe twenty five metres along this stretch?


----------



## dizzee (Oct 1, 2013)

Hmm.. I don't think it it too much too ask but I think you might be going about it the wrong way.. you live on it and you chose to maintain it but it still doesn't make it yours.. unless there is a law saying people can't gallop there they kinda can.. that's why I think the best bet is to go to council.. you need to see if a sign asking people to slow down could be put up. Where I live there are signs on certain county roads or city neighborhoods that say caution deaf child. That type of thing.. I'm sure your neighbor could apply for and be granted some sort of sign since her safety is at risk..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dizziedoo2 (Dec 29, 2015)

dizzee said:


> Hmm.. I don't think it it too much too ask but I think you might be going about it the wrong way.. you live on it and you chose to maintain it but it still doesn't make it yours.. unless there is a law saying people can't gallop there they kinda can.. that's why I think the best bet is to go to council.. you need to see if a sign asking people to slow down could be put up. Where I live there are signs on certain county roads or city neighborhoods that say caution deaf child. That type of thing.. I'm sure your neighbor could apply for and be granted some sort of sign since her safety is at risk..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I will try the council Dizzee but I know that funding is tight and I doubt that they will want to do anything. When it was very overgrown before, they simply said that it was not their responsibility to do anything about it, and given all the cuts, I suspect that they won't rise to anything that may cost them even a small amount of money. I disagree however, that trying to speak to a few irresponsible horse riders is "the wrong way of going about things". If you speak reasonably to someone about your concerns, why should anyone get all "Hoity toity" about it? Even the British Horse Society produces advice to horse riders that they should proceed with "courtesy, care and consideration". So if someone is not doing this, then can you please tell me why it is so wrong to speak to them about it? 

PS The young girl in question who doubled back would not have been able to see the other riders that she had been with at the point she commenced galloping, nor would she have been able to see if the bridleway was clear of other users because it twists and bends and tall trees obscure the view.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The easiest solution would be to install a couple of gates on the section. If you have to stop and open and close gates, you can't run pell-mell down the path. Yes, it's an inconvenience for drivers and a little bit for walkers, but it's kind of like putting speed bumps in parking lots, it forces you to slow down. If the council has washed their hands of the whole thing, I might just go ahead and do it myself and install a couple of signs on either side of the area warning of gated crossings coming up. 

As for keeping kids & dogs on a leash, I wish more people would, but I know that's not European custom.


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Without being able to see the bridleway in question, it would seem that the solution would be to continue to maintain the footpath, but refrain from trimming the trees and shrubs so as to allow the vegetation to encourage persons on horseback from galloping through. IE, if you trim branches at a height of 3 metres above ground level, then only trim to just over 2 metres above ground level. That way pedestrians can move freely, but horse riders would need to be considerably more cautious.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

*Dizziedoo2*
You could try to get in touch with the local Riding Club and Pony Club, though I doubt the instigator of the problem is a member of either. 

I would leave a car parked there but seems that these are the type of people who would 'accidently' damage a vehicle as they went past. 

The other thing you could do if it is not going to block vehicle access is to put a couple of posts in the ground where the paths cross. This would make them slow down.

Be interesting to find out is there is such a thing as riding a horse recklessly or without due care and attention!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

^^^^^^^ Me too.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Foxhunter said:


> *Dizziedoo2*
> You could try to get in touch with the local Riding Club and Pony Club, though I doubt the instigator of the problem is a member of either.
> 
> I would leave a car parked there but seems that these are the type of people who would 'accidently' damage a vehicle as they went past.
> ...


 That is worth investigating. In the US, there are still places with laws governing speed and conduct of riders and conveyances on the books that became outdated when motor vehicles replaced horses and draft animals. If the council is unable to do anything, the police or constabulary is obligated to enforce laws.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

There are laws here too many dating back into the 1800s but none about bridleways.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

dizziedoo2 said:


> Yogiwick, if you are an experienced rider (as our neighbour is) then believe me, you would not consider this short stretch suitable to gallop on. Even my horse keeping neighbour has been alarmed by the attitude of some riders, so I can assure you that this is not a case of a "non-horse owner not understanding". Of the minority of people who do it, most seem to be young people (maybe inexperienced). When I exit my front door, I exit straight onto the bridleway. Should I be listening at the door before opening it in case I startle a horse by exiting my property? Yes, I can see and can hear well, but should I have the "I'm okay Jack" attitude? And if someone does have a nasty accident, do you think my husband should just have the "I'm okay Jack" attitude and not go out to offer help in his medical capacity? Just this year alone, we have helped a lad who had badly sprained his ankle and another elderly walker who became ill whilst out walking, and my husband took both of these people to their homes in his car. Is this the kind of "busybody" attitude you are referring to?
> 
> Without a picture, it is hard to demonstrate what this section is like so you can form a view yourself. But even from an antisocial viewpoint, if you are unable to see my safety concerns, isn't it rather selfish to churn up the ground right in front of someone's front door and splatter their windows with mud by galloping past? Seriously, is it really too much to ask that people just slow down for maybe twenty five metres along this stretch?


I do completely agree with you, it's just hard to form an opinion without knowing the path, your community, your involvement (you have since made that more clear) etc.

I do see and appreciate your side, just trying to see it from others sides as well.

As YOU have put in considerable effort to maintain the path I feel it's only proper you have the right to "police it" as you see fit. Signs are good and as I said before maybe go to all the local places and spread the word. I would also consider an obstacle (obviously clearly seen and advertised, you're not trying to kill anyone) that would allow traffic to pass but slowly.

I don't see why it would have to cost the counsel anything. Just ask permission for you yourself, reminding them you maintain it and it runs past your house as well as for any concerned neighbors to make "x" changes.


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

Try as you might, you are not going to control the behavior of others on this public right-of-way by merely talking to them. I think it's an unfortunate situation that this is all happening outside your front door, but I don't see an indication that the land is yours to do with as you please, and this could cause you some legal troubles down the road. You can try to put obstacles there, which might be the best solution, but there's no guarantee they won't be removed or damaged or ignored by someone. 

Honestly, if it were me? I'd move.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Are you able to take and post some pics?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Here in the US we don't generally ask for the local government for permission to put up Blind/Deaf/Children playing warning signs, we just do it out of our own pocket (signs don't cost much). With an elderly neighbor like you describe I would buy two signs for her and put them up on either side of her cottage.

Second thing I would consider is not gates. Put up a pair of off set stanchions on either end that give plenty of room to maneuver around for all users but still require one to slow down to navigate. We use these at trail heads all the time to remind people that motorized vehicles are not allowed.

EDIT: One other thing, get a camera on whatever you do to get video evidence of vindictive vandals.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Dizzydoo could you approach the Council (those in power) and ask if you could put up something like speed bumps? I think if it was gates they would just leave them open but something like a barricade half way across the path then a few feet further on another one half way across from the opposite side so everyone has to sort of weave through the space. It wouldn't be a nuisance for walkers but would slow down galloping horses.
If someone gets hurt the next thing will be no horses allowed and it's a shame that responsible riders are denied along with a few ignorant ones.
Also the low branches would help to slow them down.
I hope you find a sensible solution to this problem.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I have to laugh. Clearly I am not the only one who has galloped face first into a branch at some point or another or it wouldn't have been suggested by so many!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

OMG. I had to read that twice, the woman 'barged into your house'. That is intimidation. Certainly I would speak to your local police and tell them what has happened and your concern. Tell them you are worried about getting run down when leaving your property but particularly for your deaf neighbour. Because the woman ENTERED YOUR HOUSE I would tell them you are worried about retaliation if you try to prevent other incidents.

At the very least the incident is on record, and any other complaints will be aggregate to make an issue that needs dealing with.

Perhaps ask local council if they would put up signs either side to the effect "SLOW Potential Hazards next 200 meters". If they won't bother, perhaps you could rig one up yourself (maybe riding centre will help).

Speak to the riding centre and ask them to warn riders that there is a hazard at that point, for them, for people coming/going from those properties and for the deaf person in particular. Ask them to explain that if a serious incident occurs the riding centre could possibly lose the right to ride on that trail.

I hope you get this sorted suitably.

My goodness. What is that idiot woman teaching this child? Pair of fruitloops.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^Wouldn't be so quick to criticize the child necessarily, but you are missing the part where she not only barged in, but SHOVED the husband AND threatened him... IN his house!!

I would be going to the police too!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> ^Wouldn't be so quick to criticize the child necessarily, but you are missing the part where she not only barged in, but SHOVED the husband AND threatened him... IN his house!!
> 
> I would be going to the police too!


The child deliberately rode back, to then gallop past the house


----------

